# Jay Cutler: 'I don’t do steroids' – 2010 interview



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2010)

Jay Cutler: “I don???t do steroids” ??? 2010 interview by Anthony Roberts My Canadian friends over at Muscle Insider have been good enough to post a link to a television show up in Canada, where, in a recent episode, Jay Cutler denies using steroids. The show is called ???Next Question??? and it airs on TSN, [...]

Read More...


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

what a fake


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 19, 2010)

I've have seen videos of him saying that he does and has used steroids...sooo maybe this video was before...


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

I would think he'd just avoid the question if he is worried about appearances.  Doesn't help to flat out lie.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 19, 2010)

big deal. everyone knows he does. thats just how it is. if he says that he does openly he becomes a target for government agencies looking to make a name by having a "big name" bust. our government is so fucked up right now. this sucks


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

He doesnt do steroids and I have massive 12 inch wide cock.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> He doesnt do steroids and I have massive 12 inch wide cock.



so you spend most of your sexual time on the farm then, huh? just like Gaz. though i think his is for another reason.


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> big deal. everyone knows he does. thats just how it is. if he says that he does openly he becomes a target for government agencies looking to make a name by having a "big name" bust. our government is so fucked up right now. this sucks



I'm not surprised, but I just think if he is worried about all the issues you mention, and unfortunately, he should be, then the best thing to do is avoid talking about it entirely, and use the governmental situation as the reason.  The whole thing is very unfortunate.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 19, 2010)

MDR said:


> I'm not surprised, but I just think if he is worried about all the issues you mention, and unfortunately, he should be, then the best thing to do is avoid talking about it entirely, and use the governmental situation as the reason.  The whole thing is very unfortunate.



agreed. i think he would be better off just not commenting on it, but oh well. either way this blows over pretty dang quick. yeah, he is using steroids. everyone knows so he shouldn't even be asked about it. to even think of telling people you don't use when you are that big is kind of funny. "I walk around at 300lbs with 5% bodyfat beccause of genetics and CellTech!"


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2010)

Probably more concerned with his sponsorships.

Muscletech for example has let guys go for admitting steroid use.

All about the might dollar.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 19, 2010)

I knew it was because of celltech! Seriously though, how much does he have to lose by saying he does use? Not just the goverment, but also his sponsers. If I was him I would deny it as well. I thought it was an entertaining interview.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe someone is starting trouble with him and the only means for defense with his freedom is for him to get rid of them, by saying such.  

Look, I believe the Steroids should be legal, but still that isn't jack for many that are on the war path for those that use them to be the best they'd want to be with them


We love ya Jay Cutler,  

He's a honey... 12 inches or NOT!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 19, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Probably more concerned with his sponsorships.
> 
> Muscletech for example has let guys go for admitting steroid use.
> 
> All about the might dollar.



I didn't realize that. interesting. further proof that Muscletech is a bunch of douche bags who view body building as a way to make money off people. bunch of fuckers


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Probably more concerned with his sponsorships.
> 
> Muscletech for example has let guys go for admitting steroid use.
> 
> All about the might dollar.



Isn't it always.  Probably why I don't have any!


----------



## aja44 (Oct 19, 2010)

Are you guys saying you cant get that big naturally????


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 19, 2010)

aja44 said:


> Are you guys saying you cant get that big naturally????


not unless you come from the same race as Goliath.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2010)

Of course he fucking denies it .. . you want the NotTheDEA knocking on your door to confiscate your gears? Stick to the 3D's . . . Deny-Deny-Deny

 . . .even for horse-fuckers like bio-chem getting caught in the act: "No Sir, I am not having sexual relations with this here pony"

3D's


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Of course he fucking denies it .. . you want the NotTheDEA knocking on your door to confiscate your gears? Stick to the 3D's . . . Deny-Deny-Deny
> 
> . . .even for horse-fuckers like bio-chem getting caught in the act: "No Sir, I am not having sexual relations with this here pony"
> 
> 3D's



As he wipes the boatload of cum off his ass.


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> not unless you come from the same race as Goliath.



Goliath would be a puny notbig by today's standards.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> As he wipes the boatload of cum off his ass.


 
you and I should go into the romantic comedy script writing business


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> you and I should go into the romantic comedy script writing business



lol


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 19, 2010)

i'm all natural also lol!


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 19, 2010)

The last few posts have been freaking awesome. lol. maybe the best tangent ever for a thread considering the original post. hahhahah


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 19, 2010)

im prevented from spreading reputation around at the moment, but you guys will be getting some rest assured. fucking hilarious


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

Must be tough talking with all the horse jizz in your mouth, eh?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm all natural also lol!



who gives a shit who gives a fuck.


----------



## unclem (Oct 19, 2010)

i like where it says he finds other female bbers not attractive, i love female bbers myself. but i cant believe that jay cutler uses gear, iam totally fucking shocked now. here all along i thought he was all natural, i didnt think he used epo, slin, hgh, anything like that, wow.  god, u guys opened my eyes.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> i like where it says he finds other female bbers not attractive, i love female bbers myself. but i cant believe that jay cutler uses gear, iam totally fucking shocked now. here all along i thought he was all natural, i didnt think he used epo, slin, hgh, anything like that, wow. god, u guys opened my eyes.


 
Well atleast Ronnie coleman was clean.He is a cop no way cop's break the law and due roids


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2010)

I am surprised no one posted a pic of his home vid shot a couple years back.  As the video records him going into his fridge, the drugs are right on the door's shelf.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Bilal123 (Oct 19, 2010)

AKIRA said:


>


 
That's just some B-12, C, and some other vitamins! Really it is!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2010)

Bilal123 said:


> That's just some B-12, C, and some other vitamins! Really it is!


 
B-12, beta-alanine and melantan-II


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 20, 2010)

just watched the vid..he was on live tv, obviously he ain't gunna say ShIttt. id say the same thing


----------

